# Tybee 8/13



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Got to the pier around 730am and left a little after 8pm. Put out the king rig and then went to play with the trout. Doug hooked up with a monster pompano that I couldn't talk him out of. MMmmmmmm, pompano. Caught a couple nice 14-15" spotties and then went back to the big rig. Kept putting out blue runners and whiting only to get slammed by 15-18" blue fish that acted like they hadn't been fed all summer. Caught about half a dozen of them. Lost a nice flounder that hit one of my freelined mullet for spanish. Lot's of spanish around but none brought in. They were catching them in the surf with mullet and shrimp.

One guy caught a 56" spinner on cut croaker. Managed to gaff it (yes, I hate gaffing fish) and bring it topside. He decided to keep it, and it amused the tourists for the rest of the evening.

Ray hooked a huge red on a shark rig but lost it at the pier base. Apparently his swivel gave out. I guess now he knows that #80 Spiderwire is not the greatest thing since sliced bread. My best guess on that one was about a good 40". At least someone got it on video.

Game warden told me that he's been writing alot of tickets for people using undersized fish for shark bait. So here's my tip for the week, bring your own bait (i.e. large mullet from the seafood store), place it in a marked bag and save the receipt. He wrote one ticket while I was standing there.

Forgot to mention the nasty jellyfish I caught while castnetting in the surf for mullet. I tell you guys what, there's nothing quite as horrible as that moment when that bad boy wraps his tentacles around your leg. At least it wasn't as bad as last summer when some tentacles got into my shorts. Talk about pain!


----------



## scubastevesfathe (Aug 18, 2003)

My name is Ben and I was there fishing. Watching that spinner jump and spin was a rush. I caught my share of sharks, whiting, and rays.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey, welcome to the board. I think I remember you from that day. Not alot has been happening recently, just alot of small blacktips tearing apart my king rigs.


----------

